# Help ,just failed the dyno emission test



## 240 man (Jan 14, 2004)

My 1995 240 has 46,000 miles on a new engine it is an automatic, runs 
PERFECT."I THOUGHT", here in Texas we have to run the roller dyno at 2 
speeds, the engine uses burns no oil, gets excellent mileage, but 
failed the NOx, it was almost double, there is a code in it, and it 
states the 3 way catalyst is bad, but there are 2 cats, i am assuming 
the front is bad since the O2 sensors are before and after the front 
converter, here is what the car did, 
HC(ppm) standard132 current 104 pass (high speed) 
HC (ppm) standard 136 current101 pass (low speed) 
co% standard .73 current .42 pass (high speed) 
co% standard .76 current .43 pass (low speed) 
O2 1.1 (highspeed) 
O2 1.2 (low speed) 


NOx standard 945 current 2118 FAIL (high speed) 


NOX standard 1045 current 2181 FAIL (low speed) 
the timing is right on, and correct plugs are installed 
I know the converter is probably bad , but the HC wasnt that bad, also 
i pushed up on the egr valve and the engine stumbled at idle, like the 
passages were clear, when you rev it up in neutrall, it raises up but 
drops back down, it doesnt stay up all the time it is reved, I put 
vacuum, on it and it holds the valve up all the way untill let go, 
please let me know what you think I should do, ...........("front 
CAT????") thank you in advance for any help 


I know mine has 2 converters,but they are 200.00 and 100.00, any help??? 
the exhaust goes like this , exhaust manifold then O2 sensorthen cat on the down pipe,then O2 sensor,then cat,then resonator then muffler at the back


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Beside the EGR valve itself, there's also the EGRC-BPT valve and the EGR control solenoid, both of which are part of the EGR system. If you got the FSM, it show the procedure for testing those components.


----------



## 240 man (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks ROGO, I checked those they are all working, that downpipe with converter is 200.00 alone not counting the 100.0 for the other cat...............................


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

240 man said:


> Thanks ROGO, I checked those they are all working, that downpipe with converter is 200.00 alone not counting the 100.0 for the other cat...............................


Check with Summit Racing Equipment for CATs; their prices are reasonable.


----------



## 240 man (Jan 14, 2004)

Only people with decent prices was on-line from california. 200 for the down pipe cat, and 100 for the under seat one, ,make sure your flange is welded far enough down on the downpipe cat so it sticks past the flange, to put the round exhaust gasket on, mine wasnt, had to get a small piece tacked into the end of the 3 bolt flange to hold the round exhaust gasket, under seat converter was blown out completly..........car passed with readings of a new one, 3 times less on the NOx that is standard, and HC, that was in the low double digits instead of the triple digits, cats worked perfect..............

PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!
Also on a side note .picture this ,the flush mount rollers are broken ,so they have to put mine on the MUCH taller.surface mount, it has a ramp on one side ,and the other has a drop off of about a foot and a half......the tech drives it in there and noses it into the bay,pulling it up to the rollers ,just about to roll it up the ramp, when I run out and yell at him, ITS REAR WHEEL DRIVE!!!!!!!!!!!, he really looked embarrassed.imagine my car on those rollers and then putting it into gear and punching it.........................CRUNCH!!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You're lucky that you were watching them.


----------

